# aller anfang ist schwer...



## sparky (26. August 2002)

hallo erstmal!

aaaalso..
bin blutiger anfänger was die fotographie betrift, was aber leidenschaft und faszination nicht ausschgließt. doch keiner will mir mal die grundlagen erklären!
außerdem bin ich jetzt dran eine neue kamera zu kaufen, weil die meinige über 30 jahre alt is und innen batterie ausgeronnen is und einfach nimmer taugt... schade

also... was reden die wissenden da immer von belichtung (länger, kürzer) oder blenden oder ...? was gibts da noch?

help!
und danke

sparky*


----------



## Maniacy (27. August 2002)

meld dich mal per ICQ bei mir....
92466797 
ich fotografier seit 5 Jahren und bin recht gut... n paar Grundkenntnisse und Hilfen im Natz kann ich dir siocherlich vermitteln.

MfG
Mani


----------



## Vitalis (27. August 2002)

Naja.... hier ein super Kurs....
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm


----------



## DLDS (27. August 2002)

entweder learning by doing oder ein büchlein kaufen

gibt im buchandel schon gute bücher für 5€ die dir alle Grundlagen erklären. So hatte ich auch angefangen


----------

